# Tire Decoration question



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I am trying to come up with some tires to cut in half, paint white, and use as corner barriers like they do on some of the dirt tracks I have been to around here. The problem is most of the tracks I have been to use some of the larger tractor or heavy equipment tires, that is the look I want but I cant find a HO size that replicates that look for my track, anyone have any ideas on what scale to look for? 

I tried the normal HO tire and they just look too small, I really dont want to cut up the larger HO truck tires as they still may look too small.

My guess is I need 40 tires or so to do what I want to do. 

Thanks

Boosted


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

You could try 1/43 0r 1/32 tires.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What I used is on this page...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=290693&page=2

They come out lookin like this...


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

NTX, Those are perfect, That is exactly the look I want, Thank you!

I am on the lookout for hot wheels

Thanks

Boosted


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is what I have done for 1 turn, I think they turned out great 

Thanks NTX

Boosted


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is a shot of the Table, I have this half mostly done except for wiring & the timing system.

Working on the other half now.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Maybe the Hotwheels monster truck tires? I see racks of these at Wally-World marked down quite often. 

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Quick follow up. There's a resin caster out there with scenery products called Jerzeywallz. Not sure if they do HO scale. I've seen 1/32 and 1/43rd stuff posted by them on another slot site. Maybe a search will turn up a link? Hope this is some help.

-Paul


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

pshoe64 said:


> Maybe the Hotwheels monster truck tires? I see racks of these at Wally-World marked down quite often.
> 
> -Paul


That is exactly what I used, & they look great

Boosted


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

What about finding some plastic tubing the size you're looking for, slice it up and paint 'em white?

Much cheaper and easier than tracking down a bunch of hot wheels


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Here is what I have done for 1 turn, I think they turned out great
> Thanks NTX
> Boosted












That turned out great!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Just a side note, I have 6", 9", 12" & straight borders (red/white) in both PDF or jpeg files. The one you see in the corner with the tires I made from these patterns. I took them to Staples & printed them in color @$1 / page on heavy card stock, then sprayed them with clear coat, you get 7 or 8 borders per 8-1/2 x 11 sheet, so its a very cheap decoration. I used a combination of all sizes to get around the corners on the routed track. just piece together what you need.

If anyone wants them, PM me with your e-mail & I will send the files to you. 

Boosted


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey boosted i just spied out yer trak. very nice man! how far along are you now? lookin good.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Joe, I have it ready to slide the halves together hopefully today, I have everything done on top of the track that you need to run, I need to install the timing circuit & a little re-wire as I am adding brakes, but yes I am getting really close. I will post some more photos soon.

Thanks

Boosted


----------

